# Is this a suitable thing for rabbits to chew on?



## lelanatty (Dec 29, 2010)

One of the things I asked for for christmas was toys for my rabbits. I recieved some wooden chew sticks and blocks of pumice stone. I have seen this kind of thing used to groom rabbits because the air pockets form a good surface for pulling off excess hair when rabbits are molting, but I have never before seen it for them to chew on. If I scratch the stone, tiny pieces of it fall off, so I am thinking if my rabbits chew it they will be ingesting these tiny pieces. Is this safe?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Dec 29, 2010)

ya know good question..ive wondered about this stuff myself...its basically a porous volcanic rock...but to ingest i dont know.
hopefully somebody on here knows the chemical breakdown of volcanic rock..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 29, 2010)

Don't know anything about it, but, full of misgivings.


----------



## Kimmerre (Dec 29, 2010)

I bought one for my bunny awhile ago to see if she would like it, but she's never chewed on it. The most she likes to do it toss it around with her paws. So I left it in her cage as a toy.

It's sad because it says it's for rabbits, but there are so many things out there that say it's okay for rabbits and aren't!

Kim


----------



## Momto3boys (Dec 29, 2010)

I don't know about bunnies but pumice is HUGE with chinchillas.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a version that goes on her kabob. It doesn't flake off when I scratch it and both the rabbit and gerbils like to chew on them a little. It gives a bit differnt texture than the wood.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 29, 2010)

It doesn't sound like something that would be good for a rabbit to chew on, however, I haven't found any information that indicates it is harmful.


----------



## lelanatty (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. I will take all of this info into consideration.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Dec 30, 2010)

Here is a link to the lava bites that I have, which are a little differnt:
http://www.cheappetstore.com/Small-Pets/Chews-Treats/Treat-Chew-Toys/Lava-Bites-19017/


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

so is there dif consistancy pumice stones out there?..cuz the one in my shower that i use on my own hoppers def has pieces that break off.....Brandy do ur lava bites break off easy?
and the OTher Brandy  do ur chinchila stones break off easy too/


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jan 2, 2011)

Lisa, No, I can't break mine if I try. Ofcourse after this thread I did try to get them to break bits off, but it held together. Perhaps it is a slightly differnt stone? They are called lava bites so I thought it was pumice, but perhaps not? There is a link above if you want to see what I get.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 2, 2011)

yea i saw the link i just couldnt tell by the pic if they were similiar consistancy..thanks Brandy


----------

